# Tomatoes?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I had some spaghetti for lunch today. Bad idea... I just got hit with the IBS. It must have been the tomatoes. I don't know what it is about _cooked_ tomatoes, but they sometimes give me problems. The funny thing though, is that _raw_ tomatoes never give me a problem. I also love ketchup, and have never noticed that to be a problem. I also like pizza, which sometimes gives me problems, but that could be due to other things like the cheese.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have the same problem when I have anything with a tomato sauce in it. I think it may be the acidity of the sauce if that makes any sense.Personally my d is really "burning" after I eat anything with tomato sauce in it. Did you make the sauce yourself or was it from a can? Sometimes I find that the more natural something is the easier on my stomach it is.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah it was from the grocery store. You might have something with the acidity... I can't drink orange juice anymore.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah, for me personally anything that has alot of acidity to it makes me really sick compared to normal. My favorite snack is tostitos and salsa but it makes me super sick. I've had ibs-d for 17 years now and I've never been on anything to help it so I pretty much don't really care what I eat anymore. Everything I eat makes me sick but over the years I've kinda learned what to avoid if I don't want to get sick really bad, but no matter what I eat I get sick it's just the question of how sick I'll get.


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

I can eat fresh tomatoes without incident; also use them for pasta sauce.


----------



## 23739 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, I have the same problem with tomato sauce, mostly spaghetti sauce, salsa, anything acidic. Ick! I just have a bad night and bad next morning.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I just checked the ingredients on the pasta sauce, and the first thing listed is "tomato puree" and in parentheses it says "water, tomato paste, and citric acid".Looks like the citric acid is the culprit.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah, I agree. It seems that with apple and orange juice it really turns my stomach too. Bottom line... Stay away from the acid! lol


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Wow, this forum is great, i have the same problem. I stay away from tomato sauce as much as possible, even when i eat pizza, i notice problems. Raw tomatoes are fine though!


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

I too have a problem now with red sauce. I was thinking for me its a combination of the sauce and the pasta. Even macaronni with cheese means the next day will be a bad one...


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have ibs-d,am lactose intollerant and can't handle any red meat so for me it's a combination of alot of things. The only difference is that I can usually tell what I've eaten by how sick I get but alot of times it's definately a combination of things. Like I can tell the difference between a salsa,tomato sauce,apple juice bm or a milk induced one and I can also tell the meat induced ones. Generally after 17 years I pretty much know what to expect after I eat that certain something.


----------



## 20691 (May 7, 2006)

I don't really know what is wrong with me but I can't eat tomoatoes either, raw or cooked. Saying that I can't eat any vegetables really! Except potatoes. I know the worst thing I can possibly do is eat a roast dinner!! Even worse if it's with beef.







I find it weird. I'm new to this IBS thing. And also.... MUSHROOMS!! My absolute favourite food ever and I can't eat them anymore, they make me so ill. But why?? I would've thought the healthy food would have been good for it. I don't understand this IBS thing at all!!


> quote


----------



## 18906 (May 4, 2006)

This may seem like a ridiculous question. But, how many of you cannot tolerate coffee? I can drink caffeine ok most of the time but coffee is an absolute laxative for me! I always thought it had more to do with the acidity. Just curious.


----------



## 13478 (May 15, 2006)

i have problems with tomato sauce but my situation is pretty strange (or maybe not)... i'm fine with store bought sauces, but if i eat a tomato sauce at a resauraunt, it just about kills me... sometimes i'm lucky if i can make it home.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, often in the restaraunt there are a couple of things that tend to be set off. The first being the amount of fat. There is often more fat in the same dish when prepared in a restaraunt. It can make it taste better so often there is a bit of added fat, so if greasiness of food generally is a problem that could be one reason.Portion size is sometimes the problem as a meal out tends to be bigger than a meal in. There may also be something other than fat they add that is your trigger, that is not normally in the at home meal, or something you eat in addition to the meal, more bread, or more butter on the bread, etc.K.


----------



## 21207 (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you sure it wasnt the spaghetti - it hits me quite hard. I used to think it was what was on it but then i tried to eat plain spaghetti several times and had bad - ibs-d the next day.


> quote:Originally posted by suffering:I had some spaghetti for lunch today. Bad idea... I just got hit with the IBS. It must have been the tomatoes. I don't know what it is about _cooked_ tomatoes, but they sometimes give me problems. The funny thing though, is that _raw_ tomatoes never give me a problem. I also love ketchup, and have never noticed that to be a problem. I also like pizza, which sometimes gives me problems, but that could be due to other things like the cheese.


----------



## 20076 (May 10, 2006)

Hi,I have problem with tomato's sauce, orange juice, lime juice, andn something sour but it's not concern about foods sometimes ..MOOSE..


----------

